# How do I restore Dictionary application



## doreend (Oct 23, 2010)

I have accidently removed Dictionary Application. I have reloaded Installation disc 1 but although I can see Dictionary files it hasn't restored it back to the Dictionary Icon and is accessible. I have also burnt a copy of the Dictionary APP from my other Mac Computer but it won't launch.
What to do please.
Doreend


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The official solution is for you to reinstall OS X, and if you are not computer savvy, my recommendation. If you are comfortable "mucking" around, then you could try Pacifist. It is a program that will open installers and allow you to just install a small part of the package. In this case, you would stick in the OS X install DVD, run Pacifist, and with it find the Dictionary app in the OS X installer and then install it with Pacifist. I have use this app a couple of times, way back when OS X was still new, but haven't since. I do not know of it's current state or reliability. I also don't know where the Dictionary is in the OS X installer, hence why I say you must be comfortable mucking around, as you'll have to search for it.


----------

